# Otocinclus with Tannins?



## LancsRick (30 Sep 2012)

My Rio 180 is still a tannin-tank, despite months of water changes and running Purigen, but the water chemistry is now perfect. Last week I added 4 Amano shrimp which are having a great time, and I was going to add a further 4 Amanos plus 4 Oto's. My one question is whether Oto's are bothered by tannins or not, since I know they're fussy fish? I've tried reading around but can't find anything conclusive on the matter and don't want to jeopardise the little guys.

Any pointers gratefully received!

Cheers.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Sep 2012)

should be fine, hard part is getting them to eat i find.


----------



## LancsRick (30 Sep 2012)

There's no shortage of algae in the tank. Unfortunately I went away for a week having left the lights on fairly high since the tank was very dense with tannins. Over that week it cleared markedly, resulting in total melt of my Post. Helf. and a serious case of algae. I've cleaned the worst of it off, but it's going to be a veritable banquet for the Oto's!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Sep 2012)

good as gold then


----------



## Kristoph91 (30 Sep 2012)

I think tannins are good for most fish anyway. If you ever have a look at Otocinclus' native habitat, you'll see that they literally live back to back in shallow muddy ponds that you cant see into.


----------



## LancsRick (30 Sep 2012)

Perfect, thanks guys. Good to know that there are some benefits to having an orange tank that refuses to clear!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Sep 2012)

I'd have thought Ottos, being Catfish, would prefer Stained water to Crystal clear. Along with the benefits it brings.


----------

